# Bright green spots on the back of my whites tree frog and odd behavior!



## stingreay (May 20, 2021)

My whites tree frog has these bright green spots on his back. I believe he could be the one who vomited in my previous post, and he's more reclusive and less active at night than he was a few days ago! 

I've read the spots could be the start of a bacterial or fungal infection? I'm not sure what to do about it though.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Everyone always automatically goes to fungal diagnosis with spots. Sometimes they are chomatophore changes that indicate environmental reactions OR a sign of health distress. Because of the regurge i would save any material coming out of all frogs, fecal, regurg, in seperate plastic bags or vials w a little distilled or RO water in the fridge and seek veterinary support with an ARAV practice. Write down history as accurately as you can.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

The pic isnt good for me so if there is a difference in texture that might indicate abrasion check places where it could have happened in the viv. Use your fingers not just your eyes. This is so you can change it not a substitute for vet care.

Go to a vet as whites are sturdy and respond to treatment better than alot of other taxon.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

How often does that mister go on? Im curious


----------



## stingreay (May 20, 2021)

Kmc said:


> How often does that mister go on? Im curious


Should I quarentine him from the other two frogs, or would moving him to a new environement cause too much stress? I cleaned the vivarium thoroughly but I can move him to a tub or something. 

I've felt out the whole vivarium and it seems safe. This is also something I did piece by piece when building the viv so it should be alright. 

I live in a fairly dry area so right now I have it three times a day for 12 seconds to keep it where it's at. Because it's a small unit the mist is very fine and gentle, and it doesn't usually hit frogs directly I don't think (obviously frogs move around so I'm sure it does sometimes).


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Yeah Q is standard, but if its done incorrectly it can exacerbate stress and common issues are being too cold f I r a lowered immune system or too enthusiastically warmed to be safe. If whites are stressed in a Q box they will often strain and struggle against its confines. Mitigating stress is an important feature of Q.

Have you looked into ARAV Veterinary practice in your area?


----------



## stingreay (May 20, 2021)

Kmc said:


> Yeah Q is standard, but if its done incorrectly it can exacerbate stress and common issues are being too cold f I r a lowered immune system or too enthusiastically warmed to be safe. If whites are stressed in a Q box they will often strain and struggle against its confines. Mitigating stress is an important feature of Q.
> 
> Have you looked into ARAV Veterinary practice in your area?


I've called many places and they either don't work with frogs or they're booked for a long ways out. The best I could manage today was to get an appointment scheduled 45 min away next thursday.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

I didnt mean to push, I just think its a good idea. He aint emaciated, you notice things early, thats really good if he needs medication. 

A little electrolyte puddle couldnt hurt him. I heard Joshs frogs has an Amphibian Ringers solution. I think they do overnight. Its more complete than pedialyte. Thats what I would do in your situation.


----------



## stingreay (May 20, 2021)

Kmc said:


> I didnt mean to push, I just think its a good idea. He aint emaciated, you notice things early, thats really good if he needs medication.
> 
> A little electrolyte puddle couldnt hurt him. I heard Joshs frogs has an Amphibian Ringers solution. I think they do overnight. Its more complete than pedialyte. Thats what I would do in your situation.


Thank you for all the help today and yesterday! I've kept a lot of animals but it's my first venture into terrestrial/arboreal frogs, and keeping exotic animals is a constant learning experience, no matter how much reading you do before hand.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Stingrea, i hope the best for your frogs. They are a rewarding species. At one time, an Australian Whites Treefrog was the crown jewel of a serious herp collection. They are a Classic.


----------

